# Monarch Space Suit - Still a go?



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

with the wave of new release announcments this one kinda got lost in the shuffle. I hope its still on tap.
I realize there's not exactly an overwelming demand what with the other stuff coming out, but I'm looking forward to this little diddy. Call me the oddball if you must. not to mention its a space sci-fi conversion kit waiting to happen


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Monarch says the Moon Suit is still coming, possibly this winter.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am wanting it. I like old space.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Count me in for a schwack of these babies...I heard that the base will be a lunar scene, you know craters and moon rock ...going to be a blast to paint with stark shadows...Bring it on!!!
Mcdee


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't know anything about this one. Are there any pics and/or info around on it?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The box art is up on their web site. 

http://monarchmodels.net/


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This kit is just one more fine example of what to expect from Monarch Models!

I'm very excited about this one, its odd but perfect for Real space and Sci-Fi guys alike! This is what Major Matt Mason was based off of ( or so I have heard )

This is the 1962 Life Magazine its from.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Yep, Major Matt Mason had a moon suit based on this design.

I have my own conversion ideas for this kit too.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Any other retro figures or spaceships anyone would like to see issued.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Don't know about that, but I am looking forward to this kit!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like spacesuits of all kinds. I can't wait for this one!


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

Night-Owl said:


> The box art is up on their web site.
> 
> http://monarchmodels.net/


All I got was a BIG black screen


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I like spacesuits of all kinds. I can't wait for this one!


Like yer quote.

Haven't met a licentious lady (licensed, or otherwise) in many a moon around these parts :hat:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

farmersamm said:


> Like yer quote.
> 
> Haven't met a licentious lady (licensed, or otherwise) in many a moon around these parts :hat:



I think Amy Fisher is one of his descendants


----------



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

*skate suit*

can't wait to get this one, my son said, there's a picture of it. in an ad in a skateboard magazine, he has


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I like spacesuits of all kinds. I can't wait for this one!


I'm with ya there Prof. I think my favorite Space suit is the one Tiffany Shepis
wore in "The Hazing". 
The movie sucked but man I liked that spacesuit..... Matter of fact, I liked it a Lot!!:devil:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Jimmy B said:


> I'm with ya there Prof. I think my favorite Space suit is the one Tiffany Shepis
> wore in "The Hazing".
> The movie sucked but man I liked that spacesuit..... Matter of fact, I liked it a Lot!!:devil:


I'm a butox man and consider her chunk of flesh to be A+++! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It would look good, as a 50's style robot, too!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wow....looking at the pic in the Monarch add...is really giving me some killer lighting ideas!!

Evil laugh: MOOWAHAHAHAHA!!!

HAPPY HAPPY!! JOY JOY!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just got a book on early moon program proposals, and in the article about that suit they mention the astronaut could pull his arms in out of the sleeves "for the much-coveted nose scratch." :lol:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's important!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm not gonna...you can't make me....oh the pain! I better log off now.


----------

